

Occupy Wall Street: Police brutality, media blackout - blackhole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zV9uZ00bqD8

======
sp332
Overall, the NYPD is pretty respectable. I just wish the 36,000 of them
wouldn't cover for the few.

OK time for links. Here's the best video of the women being pepper sprayed:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf6m_w7K8XM> You can see he accidentally gets
a fellow officer in the eye. One of those women tells her story here:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/nyregion/videos-show-
poli...](https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/26/nyregion/videos-show-police-using-
pepper-spray-at-protest.html?_r=1&ref=nyregion)

Here's the NYPD's response to the protest so far, which seems pretty low-key.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/27/nyregion/wall-street-
demo...](https://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/27/nyregion/wall-street-
demonstrations-test-police-trained-for-bigger-threats.html?_r=1)

